# Waders... is it possible to buy inexpensive waders that DON'T leak???



## Skyjacker (Sep 21, 2009)

So three years ago I bought some Bone Dry Waders at Bass Pro Shops.  The last day of the season last year in their second year of use, I noticed they started leaking at the stitched seams.  Of course I hung them up and didn't take them back immediately like I probably should have.  

You think if I took them back to Bass Pro and explained that the waders are leaking at the stitching, they would fix them or give me credit?   I've only spent half a years salary and bass pro in my lifetime so I'm a loyal customer obviously.  

What do you guys think?  

If not, anyone know of a decent pair of waders for less than $100 that I can get some mileage out of?


----------



## obadiah (Sep 21, 2009)

I didn't get but half a season out of mine.  I won't buy waders from them anymore.


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 21, 2009)

You bought cheap waders and you've used them for two years and you're complaining ?  Man come on.  Bite the bullet and buy some quality waders and be done with it.


----------



## LightningRod (Sep 21, 2009)

Had my lacrosse brush tuff waders for going on 5 years. Still workin great. You should be able to patch yours if you don't want to buy new ones


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 21, 2009)

Golden BB said:


> You bought cheap waders and you've used them for two years and you're complaining ?  Man come on.  Bite the bullet and buy some quality waders and be done with it.




I got spoiled.  A long time ago I bought some Remington Brand Waders for $100 and they lasted 10 years.  When I went to replace them, I couldn't find Remington so I bought the Bone Dry.  My old Remingtons had the footsie ends to them because I find them easier to slosh in and out of marsh mud with than regular boot ends and still held up.  So I'm convinced that I don't need to spend more than $200 for good waders.


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 21, 2009)

Well there ya go.


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 21, 2009)

So to answer your original question, no.


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 21, 2009)

Golden BB said:


> Well there ya go.



True, but you think Bass Pro would give me credit on the Bone Dry Waders?  I kind of doubt it, but who knows.  Typically their customer service is pretty dang good.


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 21, 2009)

I've seen a big change since the economy took a dump so I doubt they will.


----------



## LightningRod (Sep 21, 2009)

If you used them for 2 seasons, I highly doubt it. There's too many things that could have caused that leak over 2 seasons of hunting for them to take the blame. A seam is the most vulnerable spot on waders. Something could have stuck them, stretched too far, rotted due to poor care.

Just too many reasons for them not to take them back


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Sep 21, 2009)

If you got 2 years of use out of a pair of BPS waders, you should consider yourself lucky. I'm sure that BPS has these waders returned to them on a daily basis, some that are alot newer than yours are, so they know the quality of the waders. If I were you I would cut my losses and invest in a quality pair of waders. They will probably laugh at you as you walk out the door with your 3 year old waders if you even ask to return them.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Sep 21, 2009)

I had a pair of BPS Bone Drys one time.  Got a season and a half out of 'em.  They would'nt exchange or refund.  Bought a pair of Cabelas Dry Plus (not a big fan of neoprene anymore) took them out of the box, sliced 'em wide open on barb wire on the way to the swamp.  Called Cabelas to order a patch kit.  They told me to box 'em up and send 'em back.  Had a brand new pair within a week.


----------



## long beards (Sep 21, 2009)

i bought a pair form wallie world used them for three years they still keep me dry


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 21, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> I had a pair of BPS Bone Drys one time.  Got a season and a half out of 'em.  They would'nt exchange or refund.  Bought a pair of Cabelas Dry Plus (not a big fan of neoprene anymore) took them out of the box, sliced 'em wide open on barb wire on the way to the swamp.  Called Cabelas to order a patch kit.  They told me to box 'em up and send 'em back.  Had a brand new pair within a week.



I do love Cabelas customer service.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a pair of the Bass Pro high end waders. This will be my third year with them.


----------



## blackduck (Sep 21, 2009)

Skyjacker said:


> A long time ago I bought some Remington Brand Waders for $100 and they lasted 10 years.



I'm not sure because I wasn't even duck hunting ten years ago but I would think that $100 for waders ten years ago would have been a quality set of waders. I know everything else has almost doubled in the past ten years. So a pair of Cabela's dry plus breathable waders would not be too far out of line and they are some of the best on the market in my opinion.


----------



## GTN (Sep 21, 2009)

Just go buy a pair of Lacross and be done with it. wingsupply.com had brush tuff's on sale about a month ago.


----------



## awstapp (Sep 21, 2009)

drake equaders.... last pair youll ever buy. period.


----------



## LightningRod (Sep 21, 2009)

awstapp said:


> drake equaders.... last pair youll ever buy. period.



one pair will last 40 yrs?


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 21, 2009)

awstapp said:


> drake equaders.... last pair youll ever buy. period.



I was going to say I dought it would be the last pair, maybe if you are an occasional duck hunter. But a brand new high dollar pair will only give me 4-6 years. even with proper off season care.


----------



## awstapp (Sep 21, 2009)

alright fellas---i entertained the sarcasm for a second. I think you get my point from reply was that if he went and spent the $ on a high dollar set of waters, ie: drake waders, it would be money well spent and would last him a long time.  Ease up a little, everyone knows you're a quack stacker, and we sincerely respect that.

Adam


----------



## chundafied (Sep 21, 2009)

Can we definitively say that drake waders will last a long time when they haven't even been available for a long time?


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 21, 2009)

LOL !!


----------



## chase870 (Sep 22, 2009)

30.00 waders from academy sports wear em till they leak throw away and buy another pair its cheaper in the long run. I'm still trying to get a chear pair of hip waders to leak, been working on them for 3 years now


----------



## LightningRod (Sep 22, 2009)

chase870 said:


> 30.00 waders from academy sports wear em till they leak throw away and buy another pair its cheaper in the long run. I'm still trying to get a chear pair of hip waders to leak, been working on them for 3 years now



I bought some BPS hip waders, 3 hunts and they started leaking. You should check them out


----------

